# Arapahoe Basin



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They will probably be about 100% open. As far as where you ride goes. You have a ton of options in Summit County. As of late the storms have been favoring Vail/Beaver Creek and Winterpark. Loveland is not doing bad either. Arapahoe Basin happens to be about the most rock strewn ski area in the front range. So the coverage has to be a bit deeper than at other places to open up a lot of it's terrain. It's also probably the steepest ski area in the front range too.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I've only been to A-Basin and I've been wanting to explore other resorts in the Summit County area anyways. This may give me the reason. Vail's only a 30-40 minute drive from Dillon.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

ABasin is cool but there are a lot of other nice ones too. Check out Beaver Creek or like you said Vail. Loveland is another cool place that's smaller and more local like ABasin and un-like the Vail resorts (Breck, Keystone, Vail, BC). Another good mountain is Copper Mountain. There are lots of options. Where is your booked hotel at? Do your SNOW DANCE!


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

FLuiD said:


> Where is your booked hotel at?


It's in Dillon


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I still have over a month before I go and if the days in between are like today, I'll be good to go anywhere. It looks like all the Summit County resorts are getting snow as we speak.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Since your hotel is located in Dillon, you'd better just keep that booked, Dillon is pretty centrally located for A-Basin, Keystone and Breckenridge. And Copper is just a short drive up I-70 from Dillon.

My advice is keep your hotel booked.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I wasn't gonna cancel even if I ended up going to Vail to ride. Hotel prices are ridiculous in Vail.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's puking up there now, the only thing that I don't think will be open by then is the East Wall. Fuck Kings Cornice is open right now and there isn't shit for snow. Also a "busy" day at the Basin is still better than an average day at Keystone or Breck.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I noticed that. I've been watching the web cams at a few places today and A-Basin appears to be getting some good accumulation.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

A-Ba is a good shot, no doubt. But if you are staying in Dillon and have the tickle in your belly, you HAVE to hit Vail. Even, if for a day. Take an early lift, on the Eagle Bahn Gondola, Take Game Trail to the bottom of Game Creek Bowl and Ride the Express up to The Top.....Wildwood area. Play around the High Noon Lift for a little bit, bobbing and weaving through the Aspen Groves, then wander over to the big open yummy bowls. A-Basin is pretty open and alpine, but Vail is just Vail.....gotta give it at least one day of play. THere is also some nice hike-to in-bounds (barely) terrain above the Mongolia tow lift.

Have Fun!


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Vail definitely looks fun. It's HUGE!!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

ThugHunter said:


> looks fun. It's HUGE!!


That's what she sai.........aw hell, just go for it!


----------

